

Ask HN: Review my app. Better search for Mail.app - mronge

Hi! I just launched my search app for Mail.app today. I've been working my butt off on it for almost 9 months during off hours (I have a day job right now).<p>It is a Apple Mail plugin that takes over the search field and provides a better engine. It does stemming, contact auto-suggestion, has powerful filters, and supports a large range of syntax.<p>I'd love to have HN take a look at my site and product, and let me know how I  can make it better.<p>http://www.getrocketbox.com
======
moconnor
You might want to try naming submissions like this as: "Ask HN: Review my
improved Mail.app search algorithm", or "Tell HN: I made Mail.app better!" On
the other hand, I'm new here, so what do I know? :-)

Great looking site btw, although I've never had a problem with searching for
mail with spotlight / Mail.app and nothing I see here convinces me of the
benefits. Maybe more obvious and cool screenshots?

------
mronge
Clickable link: <http://www.getrocketbox.com>

